# Crossroads 2007



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

As a relatively new member this may have alreay appeared as a discussion topic but I enjoy watching this DVD so much I thought it would be worth an try at discussing. 
This is a great show!! I have a whole bunch of new artists to collect after watching this Robert Randoph, Sonny Landreth, etc. They put on such a good show if they ever come around Ottawa, I will make sure I go. However, Ottawa can still be a bit of a wasteland as far as blues goes. I also find that I really have to work using the internet, newspapers and flyers to try and find out who is coming to town. I was lucky enough to nab Steve Earle trickets before they sold out, but only just. 
Back to Crossroads. Bill Murray is such a character he is a delight to watch. His opening with G-L-O-R-I-A is great! It is also nice to see other musicians in the "wings" listening and grooving to the players on stage. Shows that they are music lovers and fans as well as performers. 
So - did you like it??

Brian


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think it was discussed here when it came out.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9448&highlight=crossroads


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yup, it is quite astounding, as is the 2006 _crossroads_ dvd.

you should also get your hands on fender's 50th anniversary _strat pack _dvd.

-dh




bscott said:


> As a relatively new member this may have alreay appeared as a discussion topic but I enjoy watching this DVD so much I thought it would be worth an try at discussing.
> This is a great show!! I have a whole bunch of new artists to collect after watching this Robert Randoph, Sonny Landreth, etc. They put on such a good show if they ever come around Ottawa, I will make sure I go. However, Ottawa can still be a bit of a wasteland as far as blues goes. I also find that I really have to work using the internet, newspapers and flyers to try and find out who is coming to town. I was lucky enough to nab Steve Earle trickets before they sold out, but only just.
> Back to Crossroads. Bill Murray is such a character he is a delight to watch. His opening with G-L-O-R-I-A is great! It is also nice to see other musicians in the "wings" listening and grooving to the players on stage. Shows that they are music lovers and fans as well as performers.
> So - did you like it??
> ...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Strat Pack*

....I thoroughly enjoyed Gary Moore's rendition of Red House on the _Strat Pack_.

As for the Crossroads DVDs, I have them both and can't really say which one I enjoyed more.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll second Moore's rendition of Red House on the strat pack DVD awesome playing. As for the Crossroads DVD's they are both great. Check out Gilmour's Live at the Royal Albert Hall DVD for some surprizes, Bowie,Graham and Nash and Robert Wyatt.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was wondering if that new Gilmour DVD was any good. I may just have to pick it up. I have the David Gilmour in Concert (2002) DVD which I think is awesome. Every time I watch it I want to sell everything I have to buy a Taylor acoustic and a black Gretsch Duo Jet!


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

+1 on both Crossroads DVDs and the Strat Pack.

I particularly liked the Clapton set at the end of the 2007 performance, the parts that included Steve Winwood.

Brian


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeff Beck on the 2007 Crossroads is just amazing. Made my Christmas day.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

evenon said:


> Jeff Beck on the 2007 Crossroads is just amazing. Made my Christmas day.


Agreed, he transcends being a 'guitar player', he sings on the guitar. He also has continually grown as an artist and taken chances since the '60's. Not sure if I could say that about some of the other artists.


----------



## guildguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Legends! is all I have to say.


----------

